# Gamer Pc 300 euro Nov/Dez



## olOlOlo (18. November 2011)

Hi ich wollte mir ein kompletten pc für rund 300 euro bauen mit dem ich ein bisschen zocken kann.
Ich spiele nur WoW also muss es kein monsterteil sein was bei dem Preis sicher eh nicht drinn is.
Aber wollte wow gern auf "high" spielen können.
Bald kommt ja Diablo 3 das solle auch laufen.
So läuft Win 7 drauf also +4 GB ram und ein Quadcore Prozzessor wollte ich.
Festplatte is mir egal (sind zur zeit eh recht teuer) aber so 320GB sollte schon drinn sein.
DvD brenner ist vorhanden.
Evtl Board mit USB 3 wenns möglich is?

Danke euch schon mal.
Ps links wären echt gut


----------



## mristau (18. November 2011)

Festplatte solltest du wenn irgendwie möglich noch eine alte nutzen, ansonsten ist 300&#8364; schon recht knapp, da musst auf jedenfall an vielem sparen
Dazu wäre es vielleicht auch praktisch, wenn du ausser dem DVD-Brenner Teile nennen könntest, die du weiternutzen könntest, Festplatte, Gehäuse, Netzteil, etc..
Damit man mit dem geringen Budget besser kalkulieren kann.

Ich habe gerade gestern in einem anderen Forum eine Zusammenstellung gemacht, für ein Aufrüstkit
Netzteil und CPU-Kühler habe ich nur nach einigermaßen günstigen geschaut, da kann man sicher was ändern, Alternate ist auch meist etwas teurer, also geht da preislich auch noch was.
Es gibt noch GTX550 Ti Karten oder evtl noch kleinere, die wohl für dich auch reichen würden. Eventuell auch eine aus den älteren Serien.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (18. November 2011)

Ja Festplatte und Gehäuse hab ich noch auch mit nem 400W netzteill

Brauch halt prozessor + kühler Mainboard Grafikkarte und Ram


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2011)

300 Euro sind echt knapp, und auch bei deinen Netzteil mach ich mir Sorgen da es sich wohl nicht gerade um ein gutes Teil handelt, hier besteht Gefahr das eine neue Graka einfach nicht die Power bekommt die sie braucht. Am klügsten aber auch am risikoreichsten wäre es nach gebrauchtteilen zu suchen bei dem Budget. 
Ansonst rechne für ne halbwegs gute CPU 110-200 euro, Board um die 50 und Graka naja WoW auf guten Einstellungen würd ne 6850 reichen 
Vorschlag: http://www.pearl.de/...9324-1352.shtml = 179,90€ Pro: Komplettset, hier hast du zwar ein Nonameboard, allerdings eine für Spiele gut geeignete CPU und Arbeitsspeicher für kleines Geld, Contra: Support bzw Treiberpflege seitens des Mainboardherstellers fraglich.
http://www.amazon.de...21616869&sr=8-1 =131,89€ Pro:Gute und sehr günstige Graka, hab die im 2.Rechner WoW läuft damit auch auf Ultra. Contra: Neueste Spiele laufen zwar auch, allerdings weit weniger Performant als die um etwa 100 euro teuere 6950.
Vorteil gesamt: Einheitliches System, AMD/ATI spielt am besten zsammen da du durch den 880G Chipsatz über eine einheitliche Treiberarchitektur verfügst und nicht erst AMD und Nvidiatreiber zusammenkeilen musst. Nachteil gesammt: Für Wow total ausreichend um es in höchsten details geniessen zu können, jedoch wirst du mit neuesten DX11 Titeln doch schnell an die Grenzen stoßen. BF3 z.B. geht maximal auf High. Die CPU ist eine ausrangierte X4, es wurden lediglich 2 Kerne deaktiviert, der größere Chache aber ebibehalten, dies sorgt zwar beim spielen für eine bessere Performance allerdings ist die Energieeffizienz im Desktopbetrieb nicht sonderlich berauschend. Der Boxed-Kühler reicht aber vollkommen aus, vorallem wenn du nur WoW spielst.

Gesammt: 311,79€ bei beiden zahlst keinerlei Versandkosten d.H. dies wäre der Endpreis, rechne aber zur Sicherheit nochmal 50 Euro für n neues Netzteil ein falls dein altes Schlappmacht.


----------



## mristau (18. November 2011)

Falls du bei dir in der Nähe einen Arlt oder K&M Elektronik Shop hast, könntest auch dort mal hingehen, die haben oft günstige Upgrade Kits mit Motherboard, CPU und RAM
Da du nicht allzu große Anforderungen hast, dürfte auch ein günstiger Athlon II X4 reichen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du hier noch nen günstigeren Shop suchst, dürftest unter 300 bleiben, falls du noch ein paar Euro mehr investieren kannst, würde ich aber eher zu dem im oberen Vorschlag geposteten Prozessor greifen, inkl. Kühler dafür


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2011)

Ich würde von der obrigen Kombination abraten, Die CPU wäre total operpowerd für eine untere Mittelklassekarte wie die GTX550Ti, Hier würde man zwar trotz des guten preises doch recht viel Leistung einfach verschenken da die Grafikkarteeinfach viel zuwenig Power hat. Um WoW auch im Raid oder Schlachtfeld vernünftig spielen zu können wäre Mindestens ne GTX460 notwendig, da es ein AMD System ist wäre die 6850 vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis optimal, oder auch die ganz oben genannte GTX560, wobei du halt bei der ATI den Vorteil hast das du eine einheitliche treiberarchitektur hast., was wieder Performance oder Systeminstabilitätsrisiken minimiert. Auch ist die x2 CPU von Pearl eine BlackEdition die sich als sehr Übertaktungsfreudig erwiesen hat (Bis zu 3,8GHZ mit dem Boxedlüfter stable waren bei den meisten kein Problem)


----------



## mristau (18. November 2011)

Also rein für WoW und vielleicht Diablo 3 hat die GTX550 Ti sicher genug Reserven.
Zudem hat er oben geschrieben, er möchte gerne eine 4Kern CPU

Der Athlon II X4 ist allerdings relativ alt und für nur 10-20&#8364; mehr gibts dort die aktuelle CPU
Welche CPU soll eigentlich total overpowered sein für die Grafikkarten, beide CPUs sind nur untere Mittelklasse CPUs, jeweils die billigsten die es dort gibt
Und MMOs die der TE ja vorrangig spielt haben meist mehr Anspruch an die CPU als an die Grafikkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Motherboard ist ein sehr aktuelles, inkl. USB3 und S-ATA 3

Eine AMD/ATI Karte käme natürlich auch gut in Frage, zumal das Board auch CrossfireX unterstützt, man also dort eine 2. Karte nachrüsten könnte.

Das obige Angebot hatte ich so auf nem anderem Forum vorgeschlagen, als Ausgangsmöglichkeit bei einem Budget von 450&#8364;.
Das 2. hier habe ich danach ausgerichtet, nicht über 300&#8364; zu kommen, durch die teureren Preise bei Alternate kommt man also auf insgesamt ca. 300&#8364; damit.


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2011)

http://www.hwcompare...radeon-hd-6850/

Schonmal versucht mit ner 550Ti in nen Raid zu gehen? Das is ne einzige Ruckelorgie, zumindest bei der Grafik würde ich, auch wenns "nur" WoW ist nicht kanusern, allein schon weil wir wissen das es mit jeden Addon fordernder wird was Grafikleistung angeht. Hier ein paar Euro mehr in ne 6850 zu investieren lohnt sich durchaus.
Quadcore finde ich übertrieben, WoW nutzt den sowieso nicht aus, deswegen habe ich die x2 empfohlen, 1. Weil sie dadurch das sie ne beschnittene Quadcore ist für die 2 Kerne den vollen Chache eines Quadcores nutzen kann was sich gerade bei Spielen extrem bemerkbar macht, 2. Weil sie sehr Übertaktungsfreudig ist ohne das man schnell Hitzeprobleme befürchten muss da sie ja eigentlich als Quadcore konzipiert war. Man würde weder bei der 550Ti noch bei der 6850 das Potential eines Quadcores wirklich ausnutzen und nur viel leistung in Form von Wärme verblasen die man nicht nutzen kann.
Das Board wäre natürlich eine Alternative, vorrausgesetzt er hat einen passenden Tower, die meisten fertigpcs sind leider Miditowers, da würde am ende das Board nicht reinpassen, und es müsste ein neuer Tower angeschafft werden, da ich aber nicht weiß was für einen Tower der TE hat, habe ich halt das Bundle mit nem Mini-atx-Board empfohlen das passt dann so oder so rein, da kann man nichts falsch machen 

Dein bench ist ganz nett. leider nur nicht realistisch da 47fps sein können: Irgendwo allein in der Pampa oder auch Mitten in nem 5000 Mann PvP Gefecht in Sturmwind... mit oder ohne Addons? etc...die 550Ti ist schlicht und ergreifend eine untere Mittelklassekarte für günstige Office oder Multimediarechner, zum zocken...nogo


----------



## Caps-lock (18. November 2011)

In meinen Augen sind 300 Euro einfach viel zu wenig.
Du wirst jetzt 300 Euro ausgeben und in spätestens einem Jahr feststellen, dass du unzufrieden bist.


----------



## mristau (18. November 2011)

Also bei der Grafikkarte stimme ich schon zu, die GTX550 Ti ist sicher nur unterstes Level, ich hab die dort nur reingebaut, um das Budget zu schaffen.
Eine 4Kern CPU lohnt sich aber meines Erachtens nach schon, gerade eine von den neuen wie der FX-4100, damit ist man sicher noch eine Weile gut dabei und ca. 100€ ist nicht viel für ne CPU und auch nicht soo sehr viel mehr als für ne dual-core. Mit dem Mainboard mit AM3+ ist man auf jedenfall gerüstet, dort ist alles dabei auch für die aktuellsten CPUs.

Die Frage ist halt, spart man am Prozessor, oder an der Grafikkarte. Ich denke am besten wird es sein, noch etwas zu sparen, um sich ein Setup ähnlich meinem ersten leisten zu können.
Um einfach nicht an den wichtigen Sachen extrem sparen zu müssen.

Mit einer GTX 560 (Ti) oder dementsprechend HD 6950 kann man alles prima spielen. HD 6850 reicht auch noch, ich persönlich empfehle aber immer eher die neuen Serien.
Das genannte Mainboard unterstützt sogar CrossfireX, so dass man evtl. mit einer 2. Grafikkarte noch beschleunigen könnte.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. November 2011)

ganz ehrlich, ich finde 300,00 eur für einen """"gamer pc"""" auch mehr als zu wenig.

ich gebe schon mehr als 300,00 eur für eine grafikkarte aus.


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2011)

naja CPU istne Streitfrage allerdings muss man hier abschätzen, was will der TE? Er will zocken, ok was will er zocken? WoW und Diablo, ok nutzen die beiden Quadcores? Nein ok. WoW ist ansich n sehr Prozessorlastiges Game, hier würde sich der x2 mit seinen 3MB Chache Pro kern allerdings sehr deutlich von allen x4 Prozessoren absetzen, er wäre performanter und effektiver, und da der TE anscheinend nicht vorhat zigtausend Programme und dergleichen neben dem Zocken auch noch laufen zu haben reicht der x2 und würde mehr Vorteil als Nachteil bringen. Mehr ist oftmals nicht besser 
Ich häng mal nen umfassenden Test der CPU an:
http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/CPU-Rechenleistung-Wolf-im-Schafspelz-318200.html


----------



## mristau (18. November 2011)

Muss der TE entscheiden, er hatte anfangs geschrieben er möchte nen QuadCore 
Dass da mit 300€ aber kein rundum gutes System gebaut werden kann, sollte aus den ganzen Antworten mittlerweile klar geworden sein.

Ich würde sagen, er soll sich einfach nochmal melden und etwas dazu schreiben. Auch welches Gehäuse, bzw. wie groß dieses ist.

Immerhin sind wir nur noch bei 

- Motherboard
- CPU
- RAM
- Grafikkarte
- Netzteil

was benötigt wird =)


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. November 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich würde von der obrigen Kombination abraten, Die CPU wäre total operpowerd für eine untere Mittelklassekarte wie die GTX550Ti, Hier würde man zwar trotz des guten preises doch recht viel Leistung einfach verschenken da die Grafikkarteeinfach viel zuwenig Power hat. Um WoW auch im Raid oder Schlachtfeld vernünftig spielen zu können wäre Mindestens ne GTX460 notwendig, da es ein AMD System ist wäre die 6850 vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis optimal, oder auch die ganz oben genannte GTX560, wobei du halt bei der ATI den Vorteil hast das du eine einheitliche treiberarchitektur hast., was wieder Performance oder Systeminstabilitätsrisiken minimiert. Auch ist die x2 CPU von Pearl eine BlackEdition die sich als sehr Übertaktungsfreudig erwiesen hat (Bis zu 3,8GHZ mit dem Boxedlüfter stable waren bei den meisten kein Problem)



ATi gibt es gar nicht mehr, die Karten heißen jetzt AMD Radeon HDabcd. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob man ne AMD Karte und nen AMD Prozzi oder ne NVidia Karte und den AMD Prozzi nimmt, was die Treiber angeht. Allerdings profitert WoW von NVidia-Karten (und Intel-prozessoren). Da die HD6850 aber ein klein wenig stärker als die GTX460 (im Referenztakt) ist, gleicht sich das aus.





mristau schrieb:


> Also bei der Grafikkarte stimme ich schon zu, die GTX550 Ti ist sicher nur unterstes Level, ich hab die dort nur reingebaut, um das Budget zu schaffen.
> Eine 4Kern CPU lohnt sich aber meines Erachtens nach schon, gerade eine von den neuen wie der FX-4100, damit ist man sicher noch eine Weile gut dabei und ca. 100€ ist nicht viel für ne CPU und auch nicht soo sehr viel mehr als für ne dual-core. Mit dem Mainboard mit AM3+ ist man auf jedenfall gerüstet, dort ist alles dabei auch für die aktuellsten CPUs.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, spart man am Prozessor, oder an der Grafikkarte. Ich denke am besten wird es sein, noch etwas zu sparen, um sich ein Setup ähnlich meinem ersten leisten zu können.
> ...



Dass die HD6950 neuer ist als die HD6850 ist nicht wahr. Schon gar keine neuere Serie, HD6xyz ist HD6. 
Wenn er ein Budget von 300,- hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass er Crossfire machen will, insbesondere mit nem, nicht genauer definierten 400W Netzteil.


----------



## mristau (18. November 2011)

Das mit Crossfire war als möglich Aufrüstoption gedacht, falls er in nem Jahr nochmal ne Karte dazukaufen möchte
und Netzteil hab ich ja mit eingerechnet, dass er ein neues kaufen sollte.

Die 6850 und 6870 basieren auf dem Barts XT und Pro Chip
Die 6950 und 6970 basieren auf dem Cayman XT und Pro Chip

es gibt wohl schon eine Unterscheidung zwischen der 6800 und 6900 Linie
http://www.tomshardware.de/nvidia-geforce-gtx560,testberichte-240717-3.html


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2011)

ATI als Markenname gibts ja wohl, ausserdem ists Pfennigfuchserei sowas zu bemängeln.
Und was ist wohl intelligenter: Ein passender Chipsatz mit passender Karte die ich mit nur einen Treiber gleichzeitig uptodate bringe, oder ein gemischtes System wo ich 2 verschiedenen Treiber von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern uptodate halten muss?
Wenn man schon ein preiswertiges System bauen will sollte ich auch drauf achten das es sogut es geht optimal aufeinander abgestimmt ist, bei nem Highendsystem fallen kleinere reibereien in der Treiberarchitektur nicht ins gewicht weil ich den minimalen Leistungs und Performanceverlust schlichtweg nicht spüre, bei nem günstigen System ist es dafür umso wichtiger weil hier eine nicht optimale zusammenstellung sich durchaus schnell bemerkbar macht. Hir versuche ich schlichtweg eine zusätzliche Belastung der begrenzten Ressourcen auf ein minimum zu beschränken indem ich Hardware empfehle die mit möglichst wenig zusätzlicher Belastung zusammenarbeitet. 
Ja n feedback vom TE wär echtmal nützlich zumindest um zu wissen welchen Tower er hat, den da wäre natürlich das große Motherboard echt die klügere alternative 

Und das WoW von Intel/Nivida profitiert halte ich fürn gerücht, auf meinen Intel/Nvidarechner läuft wow im Vergleich zum AMD/ATI Rechner echt beschissen, allein wenn ich mir die Kantenglättung zwischen beiden Systemen anguck krieg ich beim anblick der GTX560 Brechreiz, dagegen zieht die 6970 um Meilen davon


----------



## OldboyX (18. November 2011)

Senf dazugeb:

Quadcore ist Blödsinn bei dem Budget. Guter Dualcore ist besser und dafür eine ordentliche Grafikkarte.

PS: WoW läuft seit Jahren schon auf Intel/Nvidia einen Deut besser. 100te Benchmarks bestätigen das.

Und Pyrodimi es wäre traurig, wenn deine 6970 nicht schneller wäre als eine GTX 560. Schließlich sind da fast 100€ Preisunterschied.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Das mit Crossfire war als möglich Aufrüstoption gedacht, falls er in nem Jahr nochmal ne Karte dazukaufen möchte
> und Netzteil hab ich ja mit eingerechnet, dass er ein neues kaufen sollte.
> 
> Die 6850 und 6870 basieren auf dem Barts XT und Pro Chip
> ...



Schön, das weiß ich auch. Aber was hat das mit "neu" zu tun?



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> ATI als Markenname gibts ja wohl, ausserdem ists Pfennigfuchserei sowas zu bemängeln.
> Und was ist wohl intelligenter: Ein passender Chipsatz mit passender Karte die ich mit nur einen Treiber gleichzeitig uptodate bringe, oder ein gemischtes System wo ich 2 verschiedenen Treiber von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern uptodate halten muss?
> Wenn man schon ein preiswertiges System bauen will sollte ich auch drauf achten das es sogut es geht optimal aufeinander abgestimmt ist, bei nem Highendsystem fallen kleinere reibereien in der Treiberarchitektur nicht ins gewicht weil ich den minimalen Leistungs und Performanceverlust schlichtweg nicht spüre, bei nem günstigen System ist es dafür umso wichtiger weil hier eine nicht optimale zusammenstellung sich durchaus schnell bemerkbar macht. Hir versuche ich schlichtweg eine zusätzliche Belastung der begrenzten Ressourcen auf ein minimum zu beschränken indem ich Hardware empfehle die mit möglichst wenig zusätzlicher Belastung zusammenarbeitet.
> Ja n feedback vom TE wär echtmal nützlich zumindest um zu wissen welchen Tower er hat, den da wäre natürlich das große Motherboard echt die klügere alternative
> ...


Mein Link
"Zum 30. August 2010 gab AMD bekannt, zukünftige Produkte nicht mehr unter der Markenbezeichnung ATI vertreiben zu wollen, sondern nur noch unter dem eigenen Kürzel AMD. Bisherige Produkte laufen weiter unter der Marke ATI."

Außerdem brauchst du sowieso 2 Treiber, Grafik und Chipsatz - Dabei ist es dem Chipsatz doch völlig egal, was du für ne Grafikkarte benutzt. (Siehe meine Signatur Phenom II 955 + GTX 460), ansonsten




OldboyX schrieb:


> Senf dazugeb:
> 
> Quadcore ist Blödsinn bei dem Budget. Guter Dualcore ist besser und dafür eine ordentliche Grafikkarte.
> 
> ...


qft.


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2011)

1. bringt der Catalyst alles mit, das heisst der grafikkartentreiber bringt gleichzeitig auch den Chipsatztreiber mit, bzw der Updater erkennt auch den AMD Chipsatz und bringt den uptodate, für jemanden der nur spielen will und das günstig und unkompliziert die bessere Wahl, ich gehe mal davon aus das der TE in die Sparte gehört, da er sonst aum Hilfe brauchen würde ein neues System zu erstellen. Machen wirs im einfach, lassen wir ihm ein einheitliches System, damit hat er weniger arbeit und weniger Probleme.
2. Von schneller war keine Rede, ich hab von der Qualität gesprochen, was bringen mir 20 fps mehr oder weniger bei 100fps das macht doch so oder so keinen Unterschied weils ab 25fps sowieso fürs auge keinen Unterschied mehr macht, aber die Qualität der Darstellung, Kantenglättung etc find ich bei nvidia einfach nur grausam, 100 euro mehr oder weniger 20 fps mehr oder weniger is mir doch wayne aber für 100 Euro mehr noch Augenkrebs geliefert zu bekommen find ich ne zumutung. Das Preis/leistungsverhältnis bei Nvidia find ich einfach unangemessen. Und da ist Speed kein Argument. Ich habs jetzt n paar mal durch.. aber seid der 8800GX waren die Nvidiakarten bis jetzt immer ne Enttäuschung zu den vergleichsweise "langsameren" ATI-Karten. Treiberqualität, Darstellungsqualität ..grausam..mit meiner GTX560 kann ich nichtmal BF3 spielen nur Probleme, von Grafiktreiberabstürzen bis schlimmsten Grafikartefakten...wo die 6970 sang und klanglos ihren Dienst tut....Skyrim will auf der 560ti nichtmal starten...RoM bricht bei Riftaction auf der 560 um fast 70% ein, Lotro sieht auf DX11 aus wie unter DX9....all dies habe ich auf meiner 6970 aber nicht....
Mein Bruder zockt mit meiner alten 4850 BF3 auf hohen einstellungen..da hustet mir die doch um achsoviel schnellere GTX460 aber was....
3. Na also da haben wirs, es sind also bis jetzt noch immer ATI-Karten..dann nennen wir sie auch so und taufen es jetzt nicht in ne AMD HD6850 um wenns dem nicht so ist.


----------



## mristau (18. November 2011)

Also ich spiele sogar mit meiner GTX260 BF 3 ohne Probleme, zwar nur Mittel und ohne AA etc.. aber trotzdem läuft das prima mit 30-40fps
Meine Schwägerin spielt es auf Ultra mit ner GTX560 50fps+
Mein Bruder mit 2 GTX 470 mit 70-80fps

Ati als Marke existiert noch im Portfolio von AMD, wird aber seit den neueren Grafikkarten nicht mehr genutzt, es läuft eben alles als AMD HD xxxx
Das Knowhow kommt natürlich immer noch von den ehemals Ati, jetzt AMD Angestellten, also brauch man darüber jetzt nicht diskutieren, es ist dasselbe drin, heißt nur jetzt anders.

Und die ganze Diskussion ist eh Unsinn, solang nicht der TE sich mal zurückmeldet, seine erste Anforderung war 4Kern und er wollte Diablo 3 und WoW auf Hoch spielen können. Das 300&#8364; für nen Gaming PC arg wenig ist wurde ihm schon von mehreren Seiten gesagt


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> 1. bringt der Catalyst alles mit, das heisst der grafikkartentreiber bringt gleichzeitig auch den Chipsatztreiber mit, bzw der Updater erkennt auch den AMD Chipsatz und bringt den uptodate, für jemanden der nur spielen will und das günstig und unkompliziert die bessere Wahl, ich gehe mal davon aus das der TE in die Sparte gehört, da er sonst aum Hilfe brauchen würde ein neues System zu erstellen. Machen wirs im einfach, lassen wir ihm ein einheitliches System, damit hat er weniger arbeit und weniger Probleme.



Ist möglicherweise ein Argument, aber Chipsatztreiber werden automatisch erkannt beid er Windows Installation bzw. müssen die nur ein einziges Mal installiert werden. Da von einem großen Vorteil zu sprechen ist mehr als nur übertrieben.



> 2. Von schneller war keine Rede, ich hab von der Qualität gesprochen, was bringen mir 20 fps mehr oder weniger bei 100fps das macht doch so oder so keinen Unterschied weils ab 25fps sowieso fürs auge keinen Unterschied mehr macht, aber die Qualität der Darstellung, Kantenglättung etc find ich bei nvidia einfach nur grausam, 100 euro mehr oder weniger 20 fps mehr oder weniger is mir doch wayne aber für 100 Euro mehr noch Augenkrebs geliefert zu bekommen find ich ne zumutung. Das Preis/leistungsverhältnis bei Nvidia find ich einfach unangemessen. Und da ist Speed kein Argument. Ich habs jetzt n paar mal durch.. aber seid der 8800GX waren die Nvidiakarten bis jetzt immer ne Enttäuschung zu den vergleichsweise "langsameren" ATI-Karten. Treiberqualität, Darstellungsqualität ..grausam..mit meiner GTX560 kann ich nichtmal BF3 spielen nur Probleme, von Grafiktreiberabstürzen bis schlimmsten Grafikartefakten...wo die 6970 sang und klanglos ihren Dienst tut....Skyrim will auf der 560ti nichtmal starten...RoM bricht bei Riftaction auf der 560 um fast 70% ein, Lotro sieht auf DX11 aus wie unter DX9....all dies habe ich auf meiner 6970 aber nicht....
> Mein Bruder zockt mit meiner alten 4850 BF3 auf hohen einstellungen..da hustet mir die doch um achsoviel schnellere GTX460 aber was....
> 3. Na also da haben wirs, es sind also bis jetzt noch immer ATI-Karten..dann nennen wir sie auch so und taufen es jetzt nicht in ne AMD HD6850 um wenns dem nicht so ist.



Sorry, aber das klingt nach einem Haufen Müll und die gesamte Fachpresse + Internetmagazine ermittelt seit Jahren in Tests das Gegenteil und meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass die Karten absolut ähnliche Bildqualität liefern (meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass ATI/AMD ein minimal schärferes Bild liefert, während Nvidia das bessere AF hat und weniger Texturflimmern). Eventuell bist du einfach nicht fähig deine Nvidia Karten richtig zu konfigurieren, hast die Treiber nicht sauber installiert (i.e. von ATI auf Nvidia Karte gewechselt), oder du bildest es dir einfach ein. Wenn überhaupt, ist laut allen möglichen Tests die Bildqualität auf den Nvidia-Karten minimal besser (aufgrund des besseren Anisotropischen Filters), doch auch dieser Unterschied ist etwas für Fetischisten und wird von normalen Nutzern in der Regel nicht bemerkt.

PS: Es scheint als hätte deine GTX 560 einen Defekt (die Treiberabstürze und extremenen Performanceeinbrüche deuten darauf hin).



Blut schrieb:


> Schön, das weiß ich auch. Aber was hat das mit "neu" zu tun?



Ich glaube er meint, dass die 6900er Serie auf eine neue Architektur (VLIW 4) setzt, während die 6800 auf derselben Architektur basiert wie schon die 5xxx Serie (VLIW 5). Der Unterschied hat sich aber in der Praxis als völlig vernachlässigbar herausgestellt. Gibt aber natürlich Leute die glauben sie fahren besser, wenn sie die "neuere" Architektur haben.


----------



## wowfighter (19. November 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich habe zwei Fragen zu 2 PC`s, ob sie für Aktuelle Games reichen und ob sie auch für den Office Bereich bereit sind.

Ich poste diese Fragen nur aus einem Grund in diesen Thread: Unnötig einen neuen Thread für diese Frage zu eröffnen. 

Hier die PC`s:

http://www.amazon.de...M/dp/B0050OB906

http://www.amazon.de...13270729&sr=1-4

Welchen Pc würdet ihr mehr empfehlen und ist der Preis gerechtfertigt? (Abgesehen davon, dass die CPU Kein echter Phenom ist, was mich aber nicht interessiert )

Ich würde mich über antworten freuen.

mfg wowfighter


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. November 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> 1. bringt der Catalyst alles mit, das heisst der grafikkartentreiber bringt gleichzeitig auch den Chipsatztreiber mit, bzw der Updater erkennt auch den AMD Chipsatz und bringt den uptodate, für jemanden der nur spielen will und das günstig und unkompliziert die bessere Wahl, ich gehe mal davon aus das der TE in die Sparte gehört, da er sonst aum Hilfe brauchen würde ein neues System zu erstellen. Machen wirs im einfach, lassen wir ihm ein einheitliches System, damit hat er weniger arbeit und weniger Probleme.
> 2. Von schneller war keine Rede, ich hab von der Qualität gesprochen, was bringen mir 20 fps mehr oder weniger bei 100fps das macht doch so oder so keinen Unterschied weils ab 25fps sowieso fürs auge keinen Unterschied mehr macht, aber die Qualität der Darstellung, Kantenglättung etc find ich bei nvidia einfach nur grausam, 100 euro mehr oder weniger 20 fps mehr oder weniger is mir doch wayne aber für 100 Euro mehr noch Augenkrebs geliefert zu bekommen find ich ne zumutung. Das Preis/leistungsverhältnis bei Nvidia find ich einfach unangemessen. Und da ist Speed kein Argument. Ich habs jetzt n paar mal durch.. aber seid der 8800GX waren die Nvidiakarten bis jetzt immer ne Enttäuschung zu den vergleichsweise "langsameren" ATI-Karten. Treiberqualität, Darstellungsqualität ..grausam..mit meiner GTX560 kann ich nichtmal BF3 spielen nur Probleme, von Grafiktreiberabstürzen bis schlimmsten Grafikartefakten...wo die 6970 sang und klanglos ihren Dienst tut....Skyrim will auf der 560ti nichtmal starten...RoM bricht bei Riftaction auf der 560 um fast 70% ein, Lotro sieht auf DX11 aus wie unter DX9....all dies habe ich auf meiner 6970 aber nicht....
> Mein Bruder zockt mit meiner alten 4850 BF3 auf hohen einstellungen..da hustet mir die doch um achsoviel schnellere GTX460 aber was....
> 3. Na also da haben wirs, es sind also bis jetzt noch immer ATI-Karten..dann nennen wir sie auch so und taufen es jetzt nicht in ne AMD HD6850 um wenns dem nicht so ist.



1. [siehe OldboyX ^]
2. [siehe OldboyX ^]
3. War mir klar, dass du das nicht verstehst. Das "Bisherige" bezieht sich auf die Zeit vor dem 30. August 2010. Die HD 6xyz Serie wurde aber erst im Oktober selbigen Jahres released. Grund: "Ab der AMD-Radeon-HD-6000-Serie wird die Marke ATI nicht mehr verwendet, da AMD im Rahmen der Umstrukturierung des Portfolios einen übersichtlicheren Markenstammbaum kreieren will."


----------



## mristau (19. November 2011)

@ wowfighter, mit dem PC der die GTX460 drin hat solltest du im Moment noch alle aktuellen Spiele spielen können, wirst aber in manchen Grafikintensiven Titeln nicht in maximalen Einstellungen spielen können.
Den anderen würde ich mit der GTS 450 nicht empfehlen, kommt aber auch drauf an, was du spielen möchtest, aber ich denke aktuelle Spiele werden da teilweise nur schlecht laufen, je nach Grafikanforderung.

Da beide gleich viel kosten, würde ich zumindest eher den 1. empfehlen


Für Office ist heutzutage jeder PC gut genug, da wäre auch ein 200&#8364; PC nicht ausgelastet.



Zu Pyrodimi, wenn deine GTX560 Ti wirklich so Probleme macht, hat die wohl einen größeren Fehler, entweder vom übertakten, oder sonstwas, dafür gibt es zuviele, die diese Spiele auch mit einer GTX560 Ti problemlos spielen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. November 2011)

Nö die 560 ist weder übertaktet noch sonstwas, auch treiber sind stehts ordentlich unter deinstallation der alten erneuert worden, streß und memorytest liefert einwandfreies ergebniss. Die Karte läuft und funktioniert..zumindest in den benchs und aufn papier...aber beim zocken ists zum kotzen, da sind grafikfehler und so noch harmlos und das BF3 extreme probleme mit nvidiakarten hat beweisen inzwischen zig Forenbeiträge zum thema. 

Geschwindigkeit ist ja nice, das is aber auch schon das einzige womit nvidiakarten zurzeit auftrumpfen können , qualitativ bewegen sie sich noch immer Meilen hinter AMD/ATI. Aber das ist ja auch egal. 
Hmmm das man den Chipsatztreiber nicht aktualisiert sondern einmal von Windows machen lässt ..ja ok wie gesagt bei nem 2000 euro rechenr würde ich drauf auch verzichten da merk ich verluste einfach nicht vor lauter Power...hier siehts anders aus begreift es...

GÜNSTIG,GRAD NOCH SO PERFORMANT...hier kann ein nicht akutueller Treiber den Unterschied zwischen Spielbar-Unspielbar machen. Und AMD aktuallisiert auch häufig die Chipsatztreiber, von daher lohnt es sich bei einen weniger performanten günstigen System sehr wohl drauf zu achten eine einheitliche struktur und einheitliche treiber zu haben vorallem um alles unkompliziert updaten zu können. 



Ihr würdet dem TE mehr helfen durch sinnvolle Vorschläge, den mit euren Klugschiss baut er sich sicher keinen Rechner zusammen. Und ich glaub es ist im auch scheißegal ob da AMD oder ATI auf der scheiße steht die er verbauen soll. Bringt mal lieber konstruktive Vorschläge und versucht mal euch auch in ihn hineinzuversetzen. Statt hier beiträge von Leuten die dem TE helfen wollen mit total unsinnigen Klugschiss zu kommentieren


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Nö die 560 ist weder übertaktet noch sonstwas, auch treiber sind stehts ordentlich unter deinstallation der alten erneuert worden, streß und memorytest liefert einwandfreies ergebniss. Die Karte läuft und funktioniert..zumindest in den benchs und aufn papier...aber beim zocken ists zum kotzen, da sind grafikfehler und so noch harmlos und das BF3 extreme probleme mit nvidiakarten hat beweisen inzwischen zig Forenbeiträge zum thema.
> 
> Geschwindigkeit ist ja nice, das is aber auch schon das einzige womit nvidiakarten zurzeit auftrumpfen können , qualitativ bewegen sie sich noch immer Meilen hinter AMD/ATI. Aber das ist ja auch egal.
> Hmmm das man den Chipsatztreiber nicht aktualisiert sondern einmal von Windows machen lässt ..ja ok wie gesagt bei nem 2000 euro rechenr würde ich drauf auch verzichten da merk ich verluste einfach nicht vor lauter Power...hier siehts anders aus begreift es...
> ...



Viral marketing für AMD oder was soll das hier sein?

BF3 hat auf AMD genauso Probleme und Rage z.b. ist nach wie vor auf AMD Karten nur mit bestimmten Treibern überhaupt spielbar und selbst dann gibt es allerhand Bugs die auf Nvidia Karten nicht so schlimm sind. Das ist einfach von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.




> Ihr würdet dem TE mehr helfen durch sinnvolle Vorschläge, den mit euren Klugschiss baut er sich sicher keinen Rechner zusammen. Und ich glaub es ist im auch scheißegal ob da AMD oder ATI auf der scheiße steht die er verbauen soll. Bringt mal lieber konstruktive Vorschläge und versucht mal euch auch in ihn hineinzuversetzen. Statt hier beiträge von Leuten die dem TE helfen wollen mit total unsinnigen Klugschiss zu kommentieren



Bring du mal konstruktive Vorschläge und vor allem solltest du deine Behauptungen auch versuchen mit Quellen zu untermauern. Ansonsten kann man dich nicht ernstnehmen und du bist einfach nur ein AMD-Fanboy, der aus welchem Grund auch immer Nvidia hasst und keinerlei Ahnung hat.

Ist ja nur die gesamte Fachpresse + Internetfachpresse die genau das Gegenteil behauptet von dem was du sagst. Der "Qualitätsunterschied" zwischen den GPU-Herstellern, den du hier propagierst der existiert in der Praxis einfach nicht. Das ist frei erfunden weil du offensichtlich Probleme hast mit deiner GTX 560. Das kann vielerlei Gründe haben. Offensichtlich weißt du nichtmal wie man Grafiktreiber sauber deinstalliert (nein, einfach in der Systemsteuerung deinstallieren ist nicht was ich meine - einfach Google bedienen dann lernst du was dazu) und es würde mich stark interessieren, welchen Memorytest du benutzt um die Funktionen deiner Grafikkarte zu überprüfen (und als Stresstest wahrscheinlich noch Prime95^^).


----------



## mristau (19. November 2011)

Das sehe ich ähnlich, ich habe auf 4 verschiedenen Systemen mit NVidia Grafik keinerlei Probleme entdecken können

GTS 250 mit Athlon X2 2GB RAM
GTX 560 mit Athlon II X4 8GB RAM
2*GTX 470 mit Core I7 9xx (weiß genaue CPU nicht) 8GB RAM
GTX 260 mit Core2Quad Q9505 8GB RAM

Auf allen Systemen gab es keinerlei Grafikfehler, auch nicht in BF 3, nur dass das 1. genannte BF3 nur sehr ruckelnd überhaupt geschafft hat, daher wurde der Rechner auf den 2. genannten updated. Das sind nicht alles meine Rechner, sondern auch von meinem Bruder und seiner Frau.

Auch mit meiner alten GTS8800 320 hatte ich bis die kaputt ging nie Probleme
Ich hab zwar keine aktuellen AMD/Ati Karten irgendwo, daher kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen, was besser ist, aber in Fachzeitschriften, oder Tests, z.B. Tomshardware liest man durchweg, AMD/Ati sind etwas schneller, dafür sieht es bei NVidia etwas besser aus. Jeweils mit vergleichbaren Karten.

So und jetzt würde ich empfehlen, Schluss mit der sinnlosen Diskussion und erstmal warten, ob und was der TE vielleicht noch schreibt, zu den paar nützlichen Vorschlägen der ersten Seite


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. November 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Viral marketing für AMD oder was soll das hier sein?
> 
> BF3 hat auf AMD genauso Probleme und Rage z.b. ist nach wie vor auf AMD Karten nur mit bestimmten Treibern überhaupt spielbar und selbst dann gibt es allerhand Bugs die auf Nvidia Karten nicht so schlimm sind. Das ist einfach von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



Stimmt ja ich weiß ich nicht wie man nen Treiber sauber deinstalliert, ja genau, ich weiß auch nicht wie man Grafikspeicher testet, oh nein gar nicht...mein memtest64+ belügt mich wohl das ram sowie vram ok sind...jaja
Von der sogenanten "Fachpresse" halt ich sowieso schonlang nix mehr, dazu bin ich etwas zulang in der Materie, und seid der Origindebatte haben sie sowieso entgültig die glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie Blind man sein muss um die Kantenglättung von Nvidiakarten besser als die von ATI einzustufen und deutlich langsamere Karten von ATI schneller als die von Nvidia zu beurteilen...wer führt den das Feld an? Sicher nicht die GTX590...nene die issicher lahmer als die 6990..jaja...schon klar. Aber wiegesagt FPS sind nicht alles, was zählt ist das n Spiel mindestens 25fps auf der gewünschten Qualität schafft, und dann entscheidet die Optik und die ist bei Nvidia einfach nur scheusslich.

Mich würde mal eher intressieren welche Vorschläge ihr habt fürn 300 euro system mit dem man vernünftig zocken kann oder fällt euch klugscheissern dazu nix ein weil ihr irgendwenn als Atifanboy titulieren müsst? Seid ihr ev auch zu blöd um ein ordentliches Intel/Nvidiasystem auf 300 eurobasis aufzustellen weil ihr hier nur scheiße um den heissen brei labbert? Na los, wenn ich n AMDfanboy bin, solltet ihr Nvidiafanboys lieber mal n brauchbares system auf 300 Euro hier aufstellen


----------



## Kyragan (19. November 2011)

Jungs, alle mal runterkommen.

Der TE sucht einen PC für knappes Geld und kein Flamewar zur alten ATI/AMD vs. nVidia vs. Intel vs. Rest der Welt. Wenns sein muss, ist der Thread zu und es hagelt Verwarnungen. Beleidigungen müssen nicht sein. Bitte achtet auf die Netiquette.

Danke


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2011)

Immer wenn irgend ein blinder Fanatiker hier im Forum auftaucht und versucht einseitigen und nicht belegbaren Fanboyismus zu verbreiten, werde ich auch entsprechend dagegen vorgehen (kann man gern in meiner Postgeschichte nachforschen, das geht gegen JEGLICHE Art von Markenfanboytum). Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es sogar schade, dass hier die Moderation nicht eingreift. Es ist völlig unseriös, dass man zulässt, dass jemand hier Tipps geben darf und wieder und wieder Pauschalisierungen aussprechen darf ohne irgend eine Grundlage dafür zu haben als seine persönliche Erfahrung mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte von Nvidia.

Er mag Nvidia nicht? Ok.
Seine Nvidia läuft nicht gut? Ok.
Er empfiehlt AMD/ATI? Ok.

Aber, anfangen pauschal zu behaupten, Nvidia wäre qualitativ MEILENWEIT hinter AMD und die gesamte Fachpresse würde lügen usw. ist einfach untragbar. Leute sollten ihre Kaufempfehlungen NICHT von solchen Fanatikern bekommen. Leider ist es in der Tat auch so, dass man (wie bei religiösen Fanatikern) eben irgendwann nur noch kopfschüttelnd sagen muss, dass das einfach absoluter Schwachsinn ist, der hier verbreitet wird. Denn jegliche Art von seriöser Debatte oder kritischer Auseinandersetzung ist nicht möglich bei jemandem, der keinerlei Beweise zulässt und die gesamte Technikwelt, die 1000e an Grafikkarten testet als "blöd" darstellt und behauptet, ER wisse es besser.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Immer wenn irgend ein blinder Fanatiker hier im Forum auftaucht und versucht einseitigen und nicht belegbaren Fanboyismus zu verbreiten, werde ich auch entsprechend dagegen vorgehen (kann man gern in meiner Postgeschichte nachforschen, das geht gegen JEGLICHE Art von Markenfanboytum). Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es sogar schade, dass hier die Moderation nicht eingreift. Es ist völlig unseriös, dass man zulässt, dass jemand hier Tipps geben darf und wieder und wieder Pauschalisierungen aussprechen darf ohne irgend eine Grundlage dafür zu haben als seine persönliche Erfahrung mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte von Nvidia.
> 
> Er mag Nvidia nicht? Ok.
> Seine Nvidia läuft nicht gut? Ok.
> ...



Hast sicher Recht aber hier gilt ja immer noch das Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung. ^^
Das erfordert dann eben auch, dass man anderes Zeug respektiert, auch wenns vielleicht nach Bullshit klingt.


----------



## Kyragan (19. November 2011)

Meinungsäußerung sind das eine, persönliche Angriffe und Beleidigungen das andere. Deshalb auch mein Hinweis auf die Netiquette.

Und jetzt BTT.


----------



## Littlecool (19. November 2011)

Liege ich falsch oder hat sich der TE seit Post Nr.3 nicht mehr gerührt?


Demnach gibt es doch eigentlich kein Topic mehr


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. November 2011)

Ich würde durchaus auch ne Nvidiakarte empfehlen wenn ich ein passendes System das auf einer einheitlichen Struktur basiert, welche garantiert das sie trotz lowbudget möglichst perfomant miteinander läuft für 300 euro zusammenstellen könnte, leider ist mir dies aber nicht möglich. ein Wesentlich besseres system als diese AMD Kombination die sich im rahmen von 300 Euro bewegt hab ich nicht zusammenstellen können. So und jetzt legt mir n vergleichbares system mit dieser leistung für 300 von Intel/Nvidia hin und dann dürft ihr mich von miraus FANBOY schimpfen. Ihr labbert was von Fanboyismus erbringt aber keine Intel/amd (arbeitet übrigens auch am besten zusammen) Kombination die vergleichbar wäre und das Budget nicht sprengt...

ABER WIR GEILEN HECHTE HABEN DIE FANBOYKEULE GESCHWUNGEN SOOO GEIL SIND WIR!!!!

Und das ich Probleme mit meinen Nvidiakarten habe liegt nicht am Speed sondern einfach an der teilweisen grausamen unterstützung der Spielehersteller und der grausamen Darstellungsqualität, aber ich geb ja nur aus jux und AMDfanboyismus hunderte euro für eine neue Nvidiakarte aus damit ich nachher flamen kann drüber...klar schon eure feuchten träume hät ich gernmal


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. November 2011)

Ich würde ein AMD/NVidia-System empfehlen. Schau mal in meine Signatur: Phenom II 955 BE + Geforce GTX 460. Läuft blendend und Chipsatztreiber sind für deine Leistung eigentlich sowas von egal.


----------



## OldboyX (20. November 2011)

Ausgehend von deiner Empfehlung:
http://www.pearl.de/...9324-1352.shtml
und
http://www.amazon.de...27IQ/buffed-21/

zu verbauen würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

i3 2100 ~ ab 96&#8364;
Sehr einfaches H61 Board von Asrock ~ ab 42&#8364;
4 GB DDR3 RAM 1333 ~ 19&#8364;
GTX 460 1 GB ~ ab 117&#8364;

Sind zusammengerechnet 274&#8364;. Nimmt man dazu, dass man alles bei einem Händler erstmal günstig finden muss + Versandkosten ist das sicher ca. 310 &#8364; wie das bei deinem Vorschlag der Fall ist. Die Leistung ist nicht nur vergleichbar, sondern nahezu identisch was die GPU betrifft und deutlich stärker, was die CPU betrifft.

Die Vorteile aber sind:
Viel neuere CPU Architektur, die den Phenom II in allen Belangen schlägt. Sowohl was Leistung angeht, als auch was Stromverbrauch angeht:
http://www.anandtech...duct/120?vs=289 (bitte genau lesen, es ist nicht immer der längere Balken das bessere Ergebnis)
ATX Board (das von dir verlinkte ist ein MicroATX Board, keine Ahnung ob das in das aktuelle Gehäuse vom TE passt)

Außerdem interessant. Gerade in WoW ist die CPU deutlisch schneller als der Phenom, wie du hier sehen kannst:

http://www.anandtech...-2100-tested/20

Außerdem wird hier auch deutlich, dass zb. Starcraft 2 auf Intel deutlich besser läuft wo ein Dualcore i3 sogar den Phenom II x6 hinter sich lässt.



Eine GTX 460 1 GB und eine AMD 6850 hingegen sind in WoW Cataclysm nahezu identisch was die Performance betrifft:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,803254/WoW-Cataclysm-im-Test-12-AMD-und-Nvidia-Grafikkarten-mit-DirectX-9-und-DirectX-11/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/

Anzumerken ist hierbei noch, dass die GTX 460 bekannt dafür ist, sehr gut übertaktbar zu sein. Die 68xx Series von AMD dagegen eher nicht.

http://www.computerb...ebertaktbarkeit 

http://www.computerb...ebertaktbarkeit

Mehr Quellen kannst du gerne selbst raussuchen, aber aus einer GTX 460 lässt sich bis zu 20% mehr Leistung durch OC rausholen, aus einer 6850 zwischen 2 und 4%.

Weitere Vorteile der GTX 460:

Verbraucht im Idle weniger Strom
Hat PhysX Unterstützung


PS: Dieser ganze Post dient nur dazu, dir zu zeigen, dass deine Pauschalisierungen falsche (nicht belegbare) Polemik sind, die du einfach so hier verbreitest. Die AMD 6850 ist eine gute Karte mit sehr gutem Preis Leistungsverhältnis (bei dem von dir verlinkten CPU Paket bin ich da nicht ganz der Meinung, da gibts imho besseres derzeit) und ich würde dem TE wahrscheinlich die obige Konfig mit einer AMD 6850 empfehlen (weil weniger Stromverbrauch unter Last als die GTX 460 und weil ich persönlich keinen Wert auf PhysX lege). Doch die Begründung die du FÜR die AMD 6850 gibst und die Anschuldigungen, die du ständig gegen eine mögliche Nvidia Karte aussprichst, die sind haltloser Blödsinn.

Du bist am Zug, bitte etwas mehr als nur CAPSLOCK FLAME und "aber bei mir mit meiner einzelnen GTX 560...". Das ist nicht representativ und erlaubt dir keine solch generelle Aussage wie du sie hier tätigst. Und bitte keine weiteren Ammenmärchen von wegen, die Kombination würde nicht auf einer "einheitlichen Struktur" basieren und daher angeblich zu Problemen führen. Es gibt zig GTX 460 Tests im Netz mit Intel CPUs und es wird von keinerlei außergewöhnlichen Problemen bei irgendwelchen Spielen berichtet. Auch gibt es diese Probleme nicht, wenn man AMD CPU + Nvidia Karte hat oder Intel CPU + AMD Karte usw.


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. November 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ausgehend von deiner Empfehlung:
> http://www.pearl.de/...9324-1352.shtml
> und
> http://www.amazon.de...27IQ/buffed-21/
> ...



Das ist mal Produktiv gehen wirs durch: i3 vs x2 550 BE beide gleichwertig, wobei der x2 etwas übertaktungsfreudiger ist, wie bereits erklärt lässt sich dieser mitn standart-boxed kühler meist Problemlos auf 3,8Ghz takten.
Die GTX460 lässt sich gut übertakten stimmt, hier müssen wir aber auf das begrenzte Netzteil des TEs rücksicht nehmen und auch das übertakten von Grafikkarten auf günstigen Boards meist zu nem tierischen Problem wird. Ich weiß das weil ich auf gerade auf günstigen Asrockboards noch nie ne Graka problemlos overclocken konnte. Auch zeht die GTX460 mehr Saft ausn Netzteil und hier kommt wieder das Netzteil des TEs zu tragen, daran hab ich bereits gedacht bei meiner Empfehlung. Ich bin also von einen System ausgegangen das der TE zur Not auch in ein kleines Gehäuse bringt und das Netzteil wenn möglich nicht an die Grenzen treibt.
Mich würde intressieren wo du 4GB DD3 Ram für 20 euro herkriegst wo der Listenpreis fürn low profile 1GB bei 8-10 euro liegt, beim arbeitsspeicher brauchen wir nicht anfangen das system zu limitieren. vlt wären mal n paar Artikellinks hilfreich damit wir uns das mal genau ansehen können


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. November 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Das ist mal Produktiv gehen wirs durch: i3 vs x2 550 BE beide gleichwertig, wobei der x2 etwas übertaktungsfreudiger ist, wie bereits erklärt lässt sich dieser mitn standart-boxed kühler meist Problemlos auf 3,8Ghz takten.



Nein! Ganz sicher nicht. 
Mein Link - Hier sieht man, dass der i3-2100 meilenweit vor einem Phenom II 925 liegt. Obwohl er nur 2 Kerne hat. Was der mit dem Phenom II 555 macht, kannst du dir dann ja, hoffentlich denken.



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Die GTX460 lässt sich gut übertakten stimmt, hier müssen wir aber auf das begrenzte Netzteil des TEs rücksicht nehmen und auch das übertakten von Grafikkarten auf günstigen Boards meist zu nem tierischen Problem wird. Ich weiß das weil ich auf gerade auf günstigen Asrockboards noch nie ne Graka problemlos overclocken konnte. Auch zeht die GTX460 mehr Saft ausn Netzteil und hier kommt wieder das Netzteil des TEs zu tragen, daran hab ich bereits gedacht bei meiner Empfehlung. Ich bin also von einen System ausgegangen das der TE zur Not auch in ein kleines Gehäuse bringt und das Netzteil wenn möglich nicht an die Grenzen treibt.
> Mich würde intressieren wo du 4GB DD3 Ram für 20 euro herkriegst wo der Listenpreis fürn low profile 1GB bei 8-10 euro liegt, beim arbeitsspeicher brauchen wir nicht anfangen das system zu limitieren. vlt wären mal n paar Artikellinks hilfreich damit wir uns das mal genau ansehen können



Also ist es doch egal ob der TE die GTX 460 oder die HD 6850 nimmt, beide liefern das selbe!

Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB (DDR-1333 CL9) - 16,72 Euro, beim günstigsten Anbieter.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. November 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> i3 vs x2 550 BE beide gleichwertig




In welcher Realität ist dies den bitte so? Der x2550be kann dem i3-2100 nicht im entferntesten das Wasser reichen, dabei von gleichwertig zu reden ist Unfug 

x2550be vs. i3-2100


----------

